# css? (change font, tilting)



## ashbradshaw (Nov 19, 2006)

i have a title for my page and i want to change the :
color
size
font
the angle
i know how too tag with a class code but when ive tryed changing the font it stays the same but the color changes and size but thats it..also i would like to put a tilt on the angle of my h1 text..please help a.s.a.p...thanks...


----------



## mdnky (Nov 21, 2006)

Post a copy (or link to) the code in question and it'll be easier to help you.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 21, 2006)

You need a .css file that you reference in your html code. That css file contains all your styles which you then call out in your html code. For example, <h1></h1> around the text you want to affect.

Seeing your code, as mdnky said, will definitely help.


----------

